# Help I need a strategy to get this girl to change seats.



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Have everyone sit in the back right of the class. 


Then move swiftly.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Muck Fe said:


> Have everyone sit in the back right of the class.
> 
> 
> Then move swiftly.


Charge!!!!!!!

(I'm picturing them just physically storming her as a group, I don't know if that's what you meant, lol).


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Charge!!!!!!!
> 
> (I'm picturing them just physically storming her as a group, I don't know if that's what you meant, lol).


No, I was thinking to group-think her out of the spot. I don't know if you can convince enough of the other students to do the same because it assumes the others/their friends will follow.


Storming _could_ work with pitchforks and torches.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Muck Fe said:


> *No, I was thinking to group-think her out of the spot. I don't know if you can convince enough of the other students to do the same because it assumes the others/their friends will follow.
> *
> 
> Storming _could_ work with torches and pitchforks.


Well apparently I was thinking with Se and you with Fe...or maybe Ni?? Group think her out of the spot? LOL.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

ARE Those real suggestions? Don't underestimate, I could get every person in the class in on it if need be. Post your plan.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh my god, I had to lol. 
There are girls who will not wash/cut their hair because it's oiled. Sometimes they won't bathe/wear deo, god alone knows why. 
Her farts are probably from the spicy Indian food.
I would probably sympathise with her (I'm Indian and 99 lb myself) if I didn't know _exactly_ what you were talking about. 

No, no constructive suggestions yet, still trying to picture her.

Maybe she's just lazy with washing her hair, I know I am... I end up washing it just thrice a week.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

@milti girl [QUOTE I know I am... I end up washing it just thrice a week.][/QUOTE]

I thought you girls didn't wash your hair every night. I figured every other night was pretty average.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

> I thought you girls didn't wash your hair every night. I figured every other night was pretty average.


In the summer (In India I mean) when it's really hot and you get sweaty there's no choice but to wash it everyday... But unless it's really beginning to get greasy or something, there really wouldn't be any need to shampoo it everyday in other circumstances.

So if this girl lived in India she would probably smell worse. :O


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

bellisaurius said:


> Well moving her's probably not going to help as gas is pretty multidirectional. You'll probably want to get one of those 3-M activated charcoal respirators (they're not that expensive). At that point, seat number two becomes safe. You'll get some weird looks, and probably some questions.
> 
> At that point, you can either duck the question and say "I'm having allergy issues", or go straight for it and meekly say that some people in the class have assues (Sorry, I couldn't resist putting up a stinker like that), and you feel bad for them, but you need to take the class.


HAHAHAHA BEING AS GAS IS MULTIDIRECTIONAL! knee slapper.


----------



## lifelikeweeds (Feb 1, 2012)

This is pretty funny. I think you should just straight up tell her. She's better off knowing. I was in a similar situation before and sometimes you have to be brutally honest with these people. It's not middle school, she shouldn't get too butt-hurt over it. lol.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Kayness said:


> your problem reminds me of this joke:A man goes to the doctor and says, "I have this problem with gas, but it really doesn't bother me too much. They never smell and are always silent. As a matter of fact, I've farted at least 20 times since I've been here in your office. You didn't know I was farting because they don't smell and are silent."
> On this the doctor says , "I see your problem, take these pills and come back to see me next week."
> The next week the man goes back. "Doctor, " he says, "I don't know what the hell you gave me, but now my farts -- although still silent -- stink terribly."
> The doctor says, "Good! Now that we've cleared up your sinuses, let's work on your hearing...."
> ​maybe she has shitty(no pun intended) hearing & sense of smell?


This also reminds me of a joke! :laughing: 

So I was sitting alone on the bus, when some morbidly obese fat chick comes on and decided to sit right next to me. I pulled out my cellphone and started taking pictures of us together. She said, "What are you doing?" I said, "I'm taking pictures of us so that way I can masturbate to them later." She looked appalled, she then got up and moved to the other end of the bus. Mission accomplished! 

Though as you can see, mine is a little more applicable to the situation. :laughing:


----------

